# Marty's update



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a note folks.
I am greatful to all who help and come, but it will BE CRAZY,, have patience and don't complain.
Everything will be maxed out. And then its by myself again.
I am so tired and drained from work and dealing with renters, yes I have 17 units.
thank you... thank YOU..


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Complain? 

Who would complain?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Relax a little. It will all work out.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Take a deep breath Marty, just like Mike said; "it will all work out." 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

It sure will...looking so forward to my first visit.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Take heart, Marty... Remember the old adage: 


"Today I will start my nervous breakdown! I've worked hard for it; I deserve it; and I will let nobody deprive me of it!"


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Naw Marty,.... have a nervous breakdown tomorrow, like a procrastinator would, then the next day,.... and the next...mmm 
..... no break- down!!!! 

YA!! 

You'll ALL have loads of FUN ... 

just wish I could come and have some of it with you all TOO! 

But alas, you'll have fun without ME I guess!!!!!! 

I"ll have the break-down... 

Hows' that?!!!!!! 

.................................................................................................................... Dirk - DMS Ry. 

................................... :~}


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*******Bring your MLS name tags******** 
Bring chairs. 

I am finishing up a number of jobs, and hope to have most of next week off to get ready and ,,,relax some. I should have shops cleaned by friday, because we have family dinner here friday night. wedding thingy Sat night.

bring any group name tag.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

And I thought _I _ was busy...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well just FYI, Carrie is moving all the food and EATS to the sun room and eating will be on the pinic tables by the back porch/pond area. 
So I can have a few dealer tables in the old eating area of the shop. 
PLUS 
Max will be at doggy motel the 3 days so he does not drive us crazy. If you remember he steels water bottles when your not looking and he tries to play to rough with little ones. 
In front of the main work shop will be a number of tents coming for dealer tables in case of rain. And/or personal classified items. 

The ride on track is gone, so the live steamers ( ONLY) will park by the live steam track to unload. North drive way.

thank you 
I'm not responseable for the content of this text.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

If there is no ride on track, I'm not coming! 

Not that I could anyway... 

I hope everyone is packing cameras in the hopes one or two might take pics and post them here. 

Happy/sad the Last of a Classic gathering. 

John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

John 
the NEW ride on track has about 100 ft ready for ya. the smaller loop had problems, it was too tight. this new one is 50ft radi. 
Have you not been watching the track forum and 1" thread.?/?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

And concerning food at Marty's *and the "Kitty Can".....*

*Noon lunch on the Gourmet Patio at Marty's... *
Friday and Sunday 12 noon or so.... will be sandwiches, chips, drinks and cookies... 
As in the past... *There will be a "Kitty Can" at the front of the food line for most generous donations to cover the food costs as well as the all important "Porta-Potties"*.... 
Saturday Lunch will be the "Pot Luck" with whatever shows up. There is folks who am bringin' a whole lot of grub plus the regular sandwich fare. The lunch bell rings at 11:30 on Saturday.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We will miss Max. He is a lot of fun.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

We've arrived in Nebraska City to help make preparations for the run and finalize the registration packets with shirts, nametags and banquet tickets.... 

Weather's going to be nice but cool on Saturday...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds good Marty. Ron and I always enjoy ourselves there, it is a great event-NO complaints from us! We will really miss it in the future. ( Our wives will miss us being gone to it!) We'll be there Friday, anxious to see all our friends for the last time.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I hope you all have fun this weekend.. I was going to try and make a surprise appearance, but with everything going on, I just can't swing it. But I will be there in spirit for sure...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan and Jerry for the update. Get lots of pix for us out here in Cali who are vicariously enjoying this last get-together at Marty's!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the the update see all of you real soon..


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad I was hoping you might slip in. but I understand, we'll drink a toast to ya.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Man, And I will be stuck in Chamberlain, SD. I was hoping I couls swing it but, no go.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Complaints? Just from me


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

We'll be heading down to Omaha on Thursday and be showing up at the homestead on Friday... My wife and my mother are coming to see what all the excitement has been about then they are heading back to the big city for shopping. We won't be able to be there at all on Saturday as we have tickets for the Huskers game in Lincoln. 
Marty the only complaint you'll get out of me is that this may be the last year!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya,........ And My only complaint is simple, I just can't do it either..... :{ 

A little bird told me Matt A. from CA. was on the road heading East today.... 

My latest 'es-quse is not the best... My poor wife slightly ding-ed up her new car.............like most of the front end, and the hood.... ( I was not impressed ...) I had to leave town to go fetch her and bring her home after a business trip.. She keeps finding ways to beat up her body in cars!!! 

So live it up while you can guys - for US ALL here, stuck on the boards!!!! THX 

..... Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok 

I'm here but it's a just me and max. 

Max has me playing fetch


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Randy,.. If your playing fetch, are you using a train car of Marty's!! 

Dirk


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Max was doing the chasing


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy has his passenger train out and on a ready track...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well then take me for a ride in your passenger train please Randy, say a small vid cam on the last cars rooftop!!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry no video


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

OK, Randy ... 

Thanks anyway!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Score count... 

How many on the first day!!?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Just getting ready to head out. The weather's perfect! We will be showing up probably around 7:30 to 8:00pm. Looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally made it down to the comupter. thrusday evening went well and lots of help setting up tables etc. 
But 12:10 AM the stomach flue hit me. by 10AM again, round two. what a totall bummer. no more details other than it is going around and I don't want any of my guest to get it. 
It hurts to even sit at the window and look out. 
DANG!!!!!!


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear you are ill. 

At least you can look out the window! 

Don't forget, take PICS. 
Usually the host of an open house is so busy they forget!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

D-Day Minus 1.... Sales Area Setup.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Good thing you got Stan there to keep the show going. Hope all works out and you get better so you can get out and about. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ we missed you bud, I will send you a bottle of gravel dust as a keep sake.


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Lol.... Very funny Marty... RJ does not like dust on his truck....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

The dust will be in a "bottle"....


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have enough of that stuff on my Denali to pave my driveway when I get home[/b]


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Bottle and and sell it as a souvenier Rex! Nice seeing you there.


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

I hope everyone has a great time...sounds like a lot of fun. I've never been to one of these events and seems everyone really enjoys each others company.

And Marty, I hope you are feeling better quickly if not already.

Richard


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure wish we could have been there. We miss it when we can't come, and we haven't missed it any time we've been in the States for it.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a great time at Marty's. My two bad knees kept me from wandering a lot, but Charlie, JJ, and I moved our chairs to the middle of Marty's GRR and spent most of the time jawing and train watching. 

I'd heard all the stories of the famous Stan and JJ crashes...but only after JJ left, did Stan venture out with his rail truck...so no exciting stories about train wrecks from those two. Randy Stone had the only wreck I saw on the layout (besides a few bump-into's)...hit a twig on the layout just before a bridge, derailed the loco on a cliff, and down she went about 2', just missing a train passing below the bridge. Miraculously...no damage.

Then...Saturday afternoon as everyone was leaving for the banquet, the BIG wreck occurred. Charlie and I must just missed it driving out...because sitting on Marty's road was a bumper...ripped off a vehicle backing out of the ditch along the road. It was even mentioned by Carrie at the banquet...because she had recovered it and was holding it for the injured party. Nobody said squat... 

The next day, we found the vehicle...all naked under the bumper...not even an identifying license plate to help us isolate who could have had the biggest wreck...










...till later. Then we found the wrecker...a famous GRR devotee of these pages (with a long history of record of wrecks)...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

That's so funny! JJ can't get a break.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like he's holding one...







(We love ya JJ!)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I knew it would only be a matter of time when JJ would graduate from 1:29 wrecks to 1:1 wrecks. You gotta hand it to JJ, go big or go home! 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was sick as a dog too. Only i was my Meds. 

I did not run one train at all.

I bought the latestest Air Wire Cotroler. I managed to get it to work. I sat in my pick up and got it working.


Lucky I felt good enough this morning to start for home. I am in tumcarrie NM tonight 

JJ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Drive safely JJ, good to see you there.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Only JJ can top what he does best.







. Hope you make it home safely. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I got home today at 3 PM Trips was great. Going to miss doing it next year 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

GO ANY WAY JJ!!!!!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Arrived Friday in time to run the train 'round the layout a little before supper. Then some more after supper. How's come my silly green boxcar won't stay on the track? 


I'd had what Marty was having earlier in the week, so I was a little tired and out-of-whack myself.


Saturday was pretty fun. Ran a bit but mostly wandered about, watched and talked to folks. The pot-luck lunch was nice and dinner at the Italian restaurant was great. 


Sunday I ran a little in the morning, but wasn't feeling quite up to normal again. Took a nap in the afternoon. Supper at the ribs place was great, but long. After supper, had to put the train away in the dark.


Took a side trip Monday on the way home and got back late in the evening. Brought much of Nebraska home with me. Never did figure out why my silly green box car won't stay on the track. It's never caused trouble before.


My train odometer was fun to play with and show off. Marty's layout measurements:

Outer loop: 507 ft (1:1 scale)
Inner loop: 460 ft
High line: 477 ft from the outer loop to the inner loop


----------

